# Can you add eaves



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

http://www.dciproducts.com/html/smartvent.htm This may be alot easier


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i think its a great idea:thumbsup:the more roof protection you can give a house the better imo,it will help to cover steps by doors so you don't get as much ice and snow on them and the door, and helps protects your windows from water intrusion

check with your town to make sure you don't violate setback requirements


----------

